# Food Safety News - 03/11/2022 Bribery at border brings felony charge for USDA technician



## daveomak.fs (Mar 11, 2022)

*Bribery at border brings felony charge for USDA technician*
By Dan Flynn on Mar 11, 2022 12:05 am
USDA Lead Animal Health Technician Roberto Adams has pleaded not guilty to the felony charge of bribery of a public official and demanded a jury trial. A Grand Jury indictment accuses Adams of accepting bribes from March 2019 through November 2021 to allow tick-infested and diseased cattle to enter the United States without inspection or... Continue Reading


*FSA and others monitoring potential food impacts of Ukraine invasion*
By News Desk on Mar 11, 2022 12:03 am
The Food Standards Agency (FSA) has added its voice of support to the people of Ukraine while reassuring those in the United Kingdom that no related food safety risks have yet been detected. The agency joined a growing list of those expressing backing for those affected by what is happening in Ukraine and concern about... Continue Reading


*How to avoid processed baby foods and accompanying heavy metals*
By Guest Contributor on Mar 11, 2022 12:01 am
– OPINION – By Jenny Shell On Feb. 4, 2021, the House Oversight and Reform Subcommittee on Economic and Consumer Policy released a report detailing its findings and concerns about the presence of heavy metals, such as lead, cadmium, mercury and arsenic, in baby foods. Exposure to these metals in infancy has been linked to... Continue Reading


*Fake goods continue to pose public health risk, finds report*
By Joe Whitworth on Mar 11, 2022 12:00 am
Distribution of counterfeit goods, including food and drink, remains a problem and has been driven by the COVID-19 pandemic, according to two European agencies. Europol and the European Union Intellectual Property Office (EUIPO) said the pandemic has given opportunities for criminals who have adjusted their business models to meet this new demand. They added these... Continue Reading


*USDA alert warns of plastic pieces in Trader Joe’s chicken salad*
By News Desk on Mar 10, 2022 06:08 pm
The USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service has issued a public alert for certain chicken salad sold under the Trader Joe’s brand because of possible contamination with pieces of hard plastic. There is concern that consumers have the ready-to-eat chicken/slaw product in their homes because it has use-by dates running through March 12, according to... Continue Reading


*Consumers warned about poison in sand ginger powder; two sent to the hospital with heart issues*
By News Desk on Mar 10, 2022 02:58 pm
Fraser Health, British Columbia Centre for Disease Control, and the BC Drug and Poison Information Centre are warning the public not to consume Wing Hing brand sand ginger powder because it may contain poisonous monkshood powder. This recall comes after Fraser Health began an investigation into the sand ginger powder after two people presented to... Continue Reading


*Del Monte Bubble Fruit recalled over metal fragments in product*
By News Desk on Mar 10, 2022 02:40 pm
Del Monte Foods Inc. is recalling Del Monte Bubble Fruit – Tropical Mixed Fruit Cup Snacks because of potential metal fragments in the product. The product was distributed in Alabama, Arizona, California, Florida, Georgia, Iowa, Illinois, Indiana, Kansas, Massachusetts, Michigan, Minnesota, Missouri, North Carolina, North Dakota, Nebraska, New Jersey, New York, Ohio, Oregon, Pennsylvania, South... Continue Reading


----------

